# How do you put coco fiber on the back round?



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

How do you put coco fiber on the back round? I got the special glue thats for the back of terrariums and was wondering how do you put the coco fiber on the back? Do you wet it so i can puff up and all that stuff and put it on the glue while the coco fiber is wet, or wet it so it can puff up then put it out in the sun so it can dry up then put it on the glue?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

what glue are you referring to? most people are using foam and then applying the coco fiber to the wet foam. You have to expand the coco brick before hand and is better if is dry.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Im going to be using the foam. So its better when i let the coco fiber puff up then dry it then put it on the foam glue?


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

what i did is put on foam, let it dry over night than apply black silicon to the foam and put coco fiber on top of that.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Mikee said:


> what i did is put on foam, let it dry over night than apply black silicon to the foam and put coco fiber on top of that.


Whats the diff with doing what you did and putting the foam then right away put the coco fiber?


----------



## Regan (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm planning on using foam, letting it set for like a week to make sure it's really dry, then using the black silicone, because the foam I'll use (Great Stuff) is white, and if my frogs crawl on the fiber and it comes off, the foam would show through. The black would better hide it. Am I right in thinking that? (newbie myself)


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

black jungle has a very detailed step by step proccess. I do exactly what they do and it works well. place drift wood, rock, decorations, on back pannel with tank laying on it's back then spray great stuff where ever you want the foam back ground. let it sit for 24hrs. then apply black silicone all over the dry foam. I get ten oz. tubes of aquarium silicone apply it to the foam then spread it around with my hand waring rubber gloves. I've never tried to put coco fiber on wet foam. you do want to moisten the coco fiber brick to get all the particles loose then you may put it in the oven on around 190 degrees farenhiet for a while and stir it until it dries.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

There are three ways that people typically apply a texture (coco-fiber, etc...) to a spray foam background.

1) Silicone. Black silicone is spread out over a dried spray foam background, and very dry coco-fiber or some-such is applied to the silicone, which cures and adheres to the background.

2) Urethane glue (Like Gorilla Glue). The dried spray foam background is moistened, glue is applied evenly, and moist coco-fiber (or whatever is applied). Urethane glue requires moisture to cure.

3) Concrete Bonder (Flevapol). Coco-fiber or whatever background texture is to be used is mixed with water and a concrete bonder, this slurry is then pressed against the cured foam background and allowed to dry.

For the specifics of each method you can search through various threads in the Parts forum as well as the Vivariums forum.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Will this work as my back round? Get a peace of hard plastic cut it out the size of the back of the tank, then get your coco fiber or what ever your gana use ready, then spray the foam glue or what ever glue your gana use on the hard peace of plastic, then right away put the stuff on the peace of plastic with the foam glue on it, then when every thing drys up get the back round and put some silicone on the back of the back round then put it on the back of the tank. If you ever want to change it just take it off. What do you think about that? Im thinking of doing that.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

I use the black greatstuff, pond/waterfall.... than while the great stuff is still wet (within 30seconds) I apply DRY coco fiber, bark, gravel... After I allow the great stuff to cure 2-3 days (you'll see it shrink especially if its humid) than I use the black or brown silicone to touch up the spots where i either missed, or has come loose... If you use the black greatstuff, and black silicone if you miss a spot, just looks like rocks or something natural and adds depth. The yellow shining though looks like foam you didn't cover up lol...


----------



## jdogfunk99 (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't understand how people apply anything directly to wet spray-foam. I've used it extensively for my backyard waterfall, pond, and stream and I can tell you the minute you try to "press" anything to it, it not only collapses but it sticks to your hand (or glove). Better to wait for it to dry and use another adhesive method on top.


----------



## TheDoc (Aug 8, 2007)

I tryed the silicone method but in the end it just was 2 much of a headache for me,

ive now been useing the GG method with great success,


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

jdogfunk99 said:


> I don't understand how people apply anything directly to wet spray-foam. I've used it extensively for my backyard waterfall, pond, and stream and I can tell you the minute you try to "press" anything to it, it not only collapses but it sticks to your hand (or glove). Better to wait for it to dry and use another adhesive method on top.


Different methods work for different people... I guess my trick to applying the coco fiber directly to the great stuff is spray it down, than lay about 1/5 inch of coco fiber immediately. And lightly tap the coco fiber. I wouldn't recommend using this method if you're using the normal yellow colored foam, only because if you dont get it on quickly enough you may have open spots. (which I than use the regular silicone method. ) SO after I put the 1/5" of coco fiber down, and lightly tap it, I let that sit for about 1-2 hrs, about the time it takes for great stuff to be non-sticky to the touch, than either brush or vacuum the access off.

OH and always wear gloves! Like all great stuff its a pain to get off your hands, and if you use the black great stuff like me,,,, it shows bad!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Have any of you considered using neoprene pond sealer? see http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/fus ... 1/cid/3027 ? 

Ed


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Mikee said:


> what i did is put on foam, let it dry over night than apply black silicon to the foam and put coco fiber on top of that.


I did the same, though I used brown silicone. Matches a lot better IMHO.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Ed said:


> Have any of you considered using neoprene pond sealer? see http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/fus ... 1/cid/3027 ?
> 
> Ed


Ed 
That is an interesting looking product. My only worry is that it might take me years to use up the gallon and after opening dozens of times I'm not sure of it's shelf life. I should have bought some 50 tanks ago :wink: 

I use brown GE II silicone in tubes. It certainly isnt the cheapest way to go, or the most efficient, but for me generally 3 tubes covers my 15H/20H tank designs. 

now, if I decide to try a pond :wink: 

S


----------

